# Is the fenugreek causing these break-outs?



## trini (Sep 20, 2005)

Wasn't sure where to post this, but I thought I'd put it here since I'm taking fenugreek to increase milk supply.

I recently started taking fenugreek to boost my supply (seemed to be low recently plus I needed to start pumping again since I've gone back to work). It seems to be helping the milk supply. I take 3 capsules 3 times a day. (If anyone has any opinions on dosage, feel free to share them.)

About the same time I started the fenugreek I started getting these horrible break-outs on my face. Huge oozing pimples (sorry, but that's what I'm dealing with). They are so big they hurt and they look awful.

I don't usually break out like this and I'm wondering if this can be a side effect of the fenugreek.

Does anyone know?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

It is not a side affect of fenugreek unless you have a sensitivity to it.
I take a tincture every two hours. To be really effective you should be smelling it on yourself. Your skin should smell like maple syrup.


----------



## trini (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanks for the response, firefaery.

I don't smell the maple. So that means I'm not taking enough? Hmmm. I wonder how much I'd have to take.

I stopped for a few days, anyway. I need to see if my face clears up. I can't stand it! If it doesn't then I'll know the fenugreek isn't the culprit and I'll start taking it again. If it does clear up I'll still start taking it again to be sure it wasn't a coincidence.

Anyone else?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I don't do pills because i don't find them to be effective. I either make an infusion or use a tincture. I do the tincture every two hours and the infusion several times a day-HTH


----------



## sdm1024 (Sep 4, 2006)

I drink the mother's milk tea and that seems to work well.

you may not be sensitive to the feungreek, but perhpaps some of the additives in the capsule. Just a thought.


----------



## trini (Sep 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sdm1024*
I drink the mother's milk tea and that seems to work well.

you may not be sensitive to the feungreek, but perhpaps some of the additives in the capsule. Just a thought.

I hadn't considered that. I could try another form of fenugreek. At any rate, my face hasn't cleared up and I've been off fenugreek for a few days, so it may not even be related.

I was going to get the tea and ended up picking up the fenugreek instead. I should just try the tea (although I'm not much of a tea drinker...)


----------

